# B550-A Gaming Bios 1401 "New CPU support" What?



## puma99dk| (Dec 9, 2020)

Yesterday Asus released BIOS 1401 for my Asus ROG Strix B550-A Gaming with the key note:

ROG STRIX B550-A GAMING BIOS 1401
"1. New CPU support
2. Add a ReSize BAR shortcut for AMD SAM support

Then I went to CPU support to have a look and was like WTF are you talking about Asus   
Link: https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B550-A-GAMING/HelpDesk_CPU/





I don't see any new CPU's on this list so what CPU have they added? It's nice to see they added "ReSize BAR for AMD SAM support" even I won't be able to use it with my Ryzen 9 3900X but if anyone can tell me what CPU they added would be nice to know


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 9, 2020)

Maybe because their launch firmware for Ryzen 5000 series was still beta status this is just being marked as the official support release.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 9, 2020)

I bet that is supposed to mean that they added a new AGESA (V2 PI 1.1.8.0).
For my ROG Strix X470-F the last BIOS said:
ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING BIOS 5806
1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.1.8.0 for new CPU support
2. It’s highly recommended not to update this beta BIOS when using AMD AM4 Socket for AMD Ryzen™ 3000 Series/ 2000 Series/ 1000 Series/ A-Series Desktop Processors.
3. This beta BIOS can’t be reversed.

And the newest says:
ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING BIOS 5809
1. New CPU support
2. Offer a Re-size BAR Support option to enhance GPU performance.
3. Remove AMD 7th Gen A-series/ Athlon X4 Processors support


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 9, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> I bet that is supposed to mean that they added a new AGESA (V2 PI 1.1.8.0).
> For my ROG Strix X470-F the last BIOS said:
> ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING BIOS 5806
> 1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.1.8.0 for new CPU support
> ...



Yeah sounds a bit like the AGESA V2 PI 1.1.8.0 since they also list the AMD SAM Resize BAR support


----------



## arbiter (Dec 9, 2020)

Probably adding support for newer mid and low range 5000 series?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 9, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Yeah sounds a bit like the AGESA V2 PI 1.1.8.0 since they also list the AMD SAM Resize BAR support


You can look on the Main tab in the BIOS to see the AGESA Version and the Resize BAR Option is at the top right of the screen.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 9, 2020)

They don't always disclose what the new processors are at the time of a new UEFI release.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 10, 2020)

The day before yesterday I updated from 1004 to 1202 hoping it would fix the RGB on the vrm cover.. it didn't. It was stuck on one color and would turn off when the computer slept or booted. It also caused some other weirdness with memory.  I updated to 1401 yesterday evening and it fixed my issues, including the lights which I will never install software for again. So now I should be good for Vermeer when there is one I can buy for a fair price.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 10, 2020)

freeagent said:


> The day before yesterday I updated from 1004 to 1202 hoping it would fix the RGB on the vrm cover.. it didn't. It was stuck on one color and would turn off when the computer slept or booted. It also caused some other weirdness with memory.  I updated to 1401 yesterday evening and it fixed my issues, including the lights which I will never install software for again. So now I should be good for Vermeer when there is one I can buy for a fair price.



I went straight from like 1002/1004 to 1401 now the board behaves better special for my mixed Hynix and Samsung B-Die kits and timings are better but the A.M.P. or D.O.O.C. as Asus calls it still thinks my ram should run 4000MHz, seriously one set is 3000MHz and my previous MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon-AC didn't have this issue no matter which ram was in the first channel section of the board.

Maybe I should try to change them around but I am just too lazy


----------



## VKSPIFFY (Dec 24, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> You can look on the Main tab in the BIOS to see the AGESA Version and the Resize BAR Option is at the top right of the screen.
> View attachment 178797


Is this the new bios 1401 because at the bottom it says 1271. I updated mine and was confused if It worked


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 24, 2020)

VKSPIFFY said:


> Is this the new bios 1401 because at the bottom it says 1271. I updated mine and was confused if It worked


That is BIOS Version 5809 (for my Asus ROG Strix X470-F).
Look near the top of that screen shot, it says BIOS Version (on the left side) and 5809 on the right.


----------



## VKSPIFFY (Dec 24, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> That is BIOS Version 5809 (for my Asus ROG Strix X470-F).
> Look near the top of that screen shot, it says BIOS Version (on the left side) and 5809 on the right.


Ohhhh Im dumb where do I activate SAT on the 1401 cause before I forgot the 2 options I would enable them but now when I go back and enable one the other is auto


----------



## equlizer (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm on 1401 for the B550-a gaming but i noticed today that they took it off.  I'm getting sweet overclocks on my flair x 3200mhz cl14 ram.  I have it running at 3733mhz cl14 with tighter sub timings


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 29, 2020)

equlizer said:


> I'm on 1401 for the B550-a gaming but i noticed today that they took it off.  I'm getting sweet overclocks on my flair x 3200mhz cl14 ram.  I have it running at 3733mhz cl14 with tighter sub timings



Yeah it's MIA but I do have it if anyone wants it.


----------



## equlizer (Dec 29, 2020)

The newer 1601 came out a few hours after i posted.  Will wait a few days till others flash it first


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 29, 2020)

equlizer said:


> The newer 1601 came out a few hours after i posted.  Will wait a few days till others flash it first



I do not see it on the UK site even now and when I wrote.

This is the newest I see:




*EDIT*

It's avaliable on the US site WTH   
Link: https://rog.asus.com/us/motherboards/rog-strix/rog-strix-b550-a-gaming-model/helpdesk_bios/




But it's the AGESA 1.1.9.0 update so this is great gonna flash it soon.


----------



## equlizer (Dec 29, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I do not see it on the UK site even now and when I wrote.
> 
> This is the newest I see:
> View attachment 181457
> ...



Is it better/worse?


----------

